#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Προπτυχιακά & Μεταπτυχιακά >  > > >  >  >  Μεταπτυχιακές σπουδές ή απόκτηση επαγγελματικής εμπειρίας

## silva

Καλησπέρα σας συνάδελφοι,

  Είμαι φοιτητής του τμήματος πολιτικών μηχανικών (ΤΕΤΚ) της πολυτεχνικής σχολής του Α.Π.Θ. και βρισκόμενος στην τελική ευθεία για την απόκτηση του διπλώματός μου, με χρονικό ορίζοντα τον ερχόμενο Σεπτέμβριο, βρίσκομαι σε μια σειρά από διλήμματα,όπως είναι αναμενόμενο για έναν νέο μηχανικό στην Ελλάδα της κρίσης.
  Οι επιλογές που έχω είναι η απόκτηση μεταπτυχιακού τίτλου σε Ελλάδα ή εξωτερικό, ή η επιδίωξη απόκτησης επαγγελματικής εμπειρίας (κυρίως μέσω κάποιου ευρωπαικού προγράμματος σε εξωτερικο).
Βασικός μου στοχος,οχι μονο για οικονομικους λογους, ειναι η μεταναστευση και μονιμη εγκατασταση στο εξωτερικο.Κάνοντας μια πρόχειρη έρευνα για θεσεις εργασιας,διαπιστωσα οτι οι περισσοτεροι εργοδοτες ζητανε εργασιακη εμπειρια τουλαχιστον 2 χρονων.Οι βασικοι μου προβληματισμοι ειναι οι ακολουθοι:

-Ένα μεταπτυχιακό στο ΑΠΘ (Α.Σ.Τ.Ε),θα κάνει πιο ισχυρό το βιογραφικό μου?Θα "εκτιμηθεί" απο εναν εργοδοτη στο εξωτερικο ή ειναι προτιμότερο ενα μεταπτυχιακο κατευθειαν σε πανεπιστημιο του εξωτερικου?
-Με τη λογική οτι στο επαγγελμα μας, για να μαθεις καποια πραγματα πρεπει να τα εφαρμόσεις στην πραξη, ειναι καλυτερο πρωτα να αποκτησω καποια επαγγελματικη εμπειρια (να αρχισω να "χτιζω" ενα βιογραφικο)?

Να αναφερω οτι η ιδεα της αποκτησης εξειδικευμενων γνωσεων μεσω ενος μεταπτυχιακου με δελεαζει,με αποθαρρυνει ομως ταυτοχρονα η ιδεα οτι μπορει να αποτελει μονο ενα "χαρτι" ακομα για το βιογραφικο μου.
Σας ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα για οποιαδηποτε πληροφορια-αποψη επι του θεματος!

----------


## Xάρης

1. Αν δεν το κάνεις τώρα το μεταπτυχιακό θα είναι πολύ δυσκολότερο να το ξεκινήσεις αργότερα όταν θα εργάζεσαι, θα έχεις οικογένεια και πολλές άλλες υποχρεώσεις.

2. Το πιθανότερο είναι το μεταπτυχιακό να σου φανεί χρήσιμο αν θα εργαστείς στο εξωτερικό, όχι όμως τόσο πιθανό αν θελήσεις να αναζητήσεις εργασία στο εσωτερικό. Οι δουλειές στην Ελλάδα είναι λίγες και γιατί ένας εργοδότης να επιλέξει εσένα και όχι κάποιον άλλον που θα έχει και το δικό σου μεταπτυχιακό αλλά και εμπειρία που εσύ δεν έχεις.

3. Αν έχεις την οικονομική δυνατότητα ή υποτροφία κάνε μεταπτυχιακό σε πανεπιστήμιο της χώρας στην οποία θα επιθυμούσες να εργαστείς στη συνέχεια. Όχι για κανέναν άλλο λόγο παρά μόνο γιατί θα σου είναι πιο εύκολο να βρεις δουλειά.

Δυστυχώς η πίτα στην Ελλάδα για τις εργασίες Πολιτικού Μηχανικού έχει αφενός συρρικνωθεί, αφετέρου αλλάξει ποιοτικά και πλέον το μεγαλύτερο κομμάτι της είναι δηλώσεις αυθαιρέτων, ΠΕΑ και άδειες λειτουργίας. Γιατί τόσοι και τόσοι συνάδελφοι με μεταπτυχιακά και μη, με εμπειρία λίγων έως ακόμα και πολλών ετών, μεταναστεύουν;

----------

silva

----------


## silva

Αρχικα σας ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση.
Να αναφερω οτι η δυνατοτητα μεταπτυχιακου στο εξωτερικο υπαρχει μονο με την προυποθεση ληψης δανειου,με την προοπτικη αποσβεσης οταν βρω εργασια.Η αληθεια ειναι οτι με ενδιαφερει μονο η αγορα εργασιας του εξωτερικου και για τους λογους που αναφερετε, δηλαδη την ποιοτητα της υπαρχουσας μικρης πιτας.
Το ερωτημα που προκυπτει στο θεμα μεταπτυχιακου ειναι αν αξιζει το ρισκο της "επενδυσης" μεταπτυχιακου στο εξωτερικο σε σχεση με ενα μεταπτυχιακο στο εσωτερικο.

----------


## Xάρης

Αντί να μπαίνεις στη διαδικασία να παίρνεις δάνειο με ό,τι αυτό συνεπάγεται, κάνε το μεταπτυχιακό εδώ και αναζήτησε στη συνέχεια εργασία στο εξωτερικό. Και αν δεν βρεις δουλειά μπορεί να βρεις πανεπιστήμιο του εξωτερικού να συνεχίσεις για διδακτορικό.

Αυτό που είπα στην προηγούμενη ανάρτησή μου είναι ότι αν τελικά κάνεις το μεταπτυχιακό στο εξωτερικό θεωρώ ότι έχεις περισσότερες πιθανότητες να βρεις εργασία στη χώρα όπου θα σπούδαζες.

Απ' την άλλη όμως προσωπικά δεν θα έμπαινα στη διαδικασία να πάρω δάνειο αν θα μπορούσα να το κάνω εδώ είτε τζάμπα είτε με πολύ χαμηλότερο κόστος.

----------

silva

----------


## CFAK

Συμφωνώντας με τον Χάρη, θα σου έλεγα να αποφύγεις το δάνειο. Υπάρχουν στην Ελλάδα δωρεάν μεταπτυχιακά καλού επιπέδου.

Ως προς την απαισιοδοξία σου για το εργασιακό σου μέλλον θα σου έλεγα ότι τη συμμερίζομαι απολύτως. Ωστόσο, και στο εξωτερικό (γνωρίζω αρκετούς που έχουν μεταναστεύσει στην ηλικία μου, έχω συμπληρώσει 18 έτη εργασίας) τα πράγματα δεν είναι ρόδινα. Μεγαλύτερες οι αμοιβές αλλά πολλά τα έξοδα, ζωή μέσα σε μέσα μαζικής μεταφοράς, ελάχιστη αποταμίευση. Αναφέρομαι κυρίως σε Ευρώπη (Αγγλία, Γερμανία), στον Περσικό κόλπο τα πράγματα, από άποψη αμοιβών, είναι καλύτερα αλλά για τη ζωή που ζούνε εκεί δεν χρειάζεται καν να σου πω ότι δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την αντίστοιχη ζωή στην πατρίδα μας.

Η κρίση ήταν αναπόφευκτη. Φούσκες αμοιβές και φθηνή χρηματοδότηση από την Ευρώπη έκαναν πλούσιους τους μηχανικούς της προηγούμενης γενιάς (σημερινοί εξηντάρηδες), που εκμεταλλεύτηκαν το σαφώς καλύτερο επίπεδο της επόμενης γενιάς μηχανικών που χρησιμοποίησαν ως υπαλλήλους (οι γενικεύσεις φυσικά εμπεριέχουν και σφάλματα αλλά η εικόνα είναι αυτή που σου περιγράφω).

Ωστόσο, η αναπόφευκτη κρίση είχε και θετικές συνέπειες. Η μεσιτεία μελετών και έργων εξαφανίστηκε λόγω της δυσβάσταχτης φορολογίας και μαζί με αυτή εκτοπίστηκαν κρατικοδίαιτοι συνάδελφοι που πλέον δεν έχουν πρόσβαση σε εργασιακό αντικείμενο και παράλληλα δεν διαθέτουν και καμία πραγματική δεξιότητα μηχανικού. Έτσι λοιπόν επιβιώνουν δύσκολα δύο κατηγορίες:
- οι μηχανικοί με γνώσεις και διάθεση για πραγματική προσωπική εργασία (εκπόνηση εργασίας μηχανικού αλλά και γραμματείας, εργασία πεδίου, αυτοψία, σχεδιαστική εργασία, φορολογικές και νομικές γνώσεις κλπ)
- οι μηχανικοί που δεν αντέχουν το άρρωστο ελληνικό περιβάλλον εργασίας που εγκαταλείπουν την Ελλάδα διαθέτοντας και πιο τυχοδιωκτική προσωπικότητα προσδοκώντας καλύτερο μέλλον.

Οπότε, η καλύτερη συμβουλή που θα μπορούσα να δώσω σε κάποιον συνάδελφο που ξεκινάει τώρα είναι ότι η *γνώση είναι* *αναγκαία* αλλά δυστυχώς όχι πάντα ικανή συνθήκη για την επαγγελματική επιτυχία, με όποιον τομέα της επιστήμης μας ασχοληθεί.

----------

silva

----------


## silva

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τον κοπο να απαντησετε.
Ειναι ευχάριστο το  γεγονος το οτι θεωρουνται καλου επιπεδου τα μεταπτυχιακα μας,καθως ειμαι  ιδιαιτερα προβληματισμενος,στο κατα ποσο θα με βοηθησουν οι γνωσεις που  θα παρω και τον αντικτυπο που θα εχει στο βιογραφικο μου.Ευχάριστο  επισης ακουγεται το οτι εκτοπιστηκαν κρατικοδιαιτοι συναδελφοι,καθως  ειχα την εντυπωση οτι ακομα θησαυριζουν,εμπλεκομενοι με δημοσια εργα.

Ειμαι   προσγειωμενος σε σχεση με αυτο που ενδεχεται να συναντησω στην αγορα  εργασιας του εξωτερικου.Δουλευοντας παραλληλα ολα αυτα τα χρονια των  σπουδων μου,μολονοτι σε αντικειμενα ασχετα με αυτο του  μηχανικου,ψηλαφισα οχι τοσο ευχαριστες πτυχες της ελληνικης τοξικης  πραγματικοτητας,που ως αυριανος μηχανικος θελω να αποφυγω.Ψαχνω ενα  περιβαλλον εργασιας που θα με σεβαστει ως νεο μηχανικο και θα μου δωσει  την ευκαιρια να ασκησω το επαγγελμα και την προοπτικη να εξελιχθω  επαγγελματικα.

----------

